
Path of Exile's patch post mortem - antsam
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/659606
======
thristian
It's worth noting that Path of Exile is a free-to-play game that had an un-
scheduled 45-minute outage, and the resulting post-mortem is written with more
detail and attention than I've seen in cases involving pre-negotiated service-
level agreements.

Beaujolais to Grinding Gear Games!

